# Nighttime Goat Help



## ShelbyAnn50 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hello! I know that goats need hay, grain and water 24/7, but would it be okay if I only gave them it in the daytime? Because my goats coop is on the smaller side and when I let them out in the morning their hay, grain and water is always spilled. Thanks!!!


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

Usually they sleep at night and will not need the grain/feed.
I don't think I'd like having their sleeping area always getting wet.

If you're not sure about the water, then can you hook the bucket somehow so it won't spill? I think you can buy something for pretty cheap at most hardware stores if nothing else.

HTH,


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How long are they locked up for? Is there some way to hook things to the wall so they can't spill things?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have purchased these bucket holders for my horses that screw on the wall and the bucket is safe and secure. 
I would NOT make them go al night, I am amazed how much my goats eat at night. Also with the winter coming up, they need the hay and water at night to keep warm. They eat the hay and that keeps the rumen moving and that keeps them warm. 
Go to any horse supply place and look for waterbucket hooks. They aer well worth it.


----------



## GoatsLive (Jul 1, 2012)

My goats are small, so I use an automatic dog water dish tied to the fence for fresh water. I keep the hay bin full as my girls tend to get up in the middle of the night and eat. They only get grain (Purina Goat Chow) in a very small portion first thing in the morning. They're dry does so they don't need much.


----------



## ShelbyAnn50 (Apr 8, 2012)

We usually lock them up at about 8 at night and then let them back out at about 7 in the morning. I tried the bucket nailed to the wall and so far so good  thanks everybody!


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

I only give mine water in the barn at night. As soon as I figure out a good hay rack we'll give them hay, but when we put it on the floor they just pee all over it. I give them hay outside during the day because I've been closing them out of the barn during the day (they have another lean to in their pen for shelter, the barn is for their safety at night) because the just hang out in there all day long and that means more mess for me to clean up lol. I do give mine grain in the barn, but they are fed a limited amount morning and night. I thought it was a bad idea to leave free feed grain. Mine would gorge themselves on it everytime I put some out.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

In the winter I would make sure they had some hay at night ... that is what keeps them warm, it is the same with horses.


----------

